# Help with existing LGB MTS layout?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For various reasons I have been away from the hobby and my layouts for the past few years but I am now getting back into it.

After the LGB bankruptcy my previous expansions have been with the outdoor layouts where I was running mainly Aristo-Craft diesels on analog track power or with Revolutions.

Now I am starting to run the indoor layouts where most of the trains are LGB. On the garage layout few of the locos have decoders so it is and will remain analog track powered.

The largest (crawl space) layout is mostly LGB and most of the locos came with factory installed decoders.

Power is by LGB Jumbo and 51070/50111 (for analog power) or 50111s powering LGB 55006p Central Station and 50090 Booster Unit (for MTS power).

Remotes are LGB 50016p Loco Remotes, LGB 50015p Universal Remotes and Massoth Navigator.

I have now set up isolated programming tracks where I can program the locos/decoders with any assortment of the above or using the LGB 55005p Central Station.

I realize other DCC systems have greater power and capabilities but I want to keep everything as simple to learn and operate (minimal learning curve for me) and I like the dumbed down LGB MTS system as it is - plus I already have it.

I may have to add some decoders but if I do I need for them to be plug in compatible with the existing LGB interfaces and fully compatible with LGB Series and Parallel equipment.

My main problem at the moment is that I now have everything connected but the programming with the Navigator and LGB Central Station 3 or the LGB Central Station 2 with the 55016p Loco Remote or the 50111 with the 55015p is confusing (I have all the manuals).

Hopefully there is someone here that is familiar with and using the above equipment that could talk me though the programming issues. Rather than ask someone to do a lot of typing it would be great if someone could send me an email with their phone number or I could send them my phone number.

I know everything works and the locos are probably already programmed (I just use the factory defaults other than loco ID). If there is a problem I probably have a replacement. 

Bell, whistle, and loco ID are about all I need. The layouts are hard wired so nothing other than the locos need to be programmed.

Thanks for any help with this,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, a better way to program the LGB decoders and keep it real simple is to use a computer with the 55045 computer interface. runs on a Microsoft based PC with a serial port (XP works great), there is a USB to serial adapter available.

I have the latest software for the 55045 for the computer and the graphic interface is awesome as it does keep it simple. Massoth has a graphic piece of software but the last time I used it it was not as simple as the LGB MTS software.
THis software does verify the manufacturer and then reads the rev code.

Important notes:
55020 Lenz decoders are serial/14 speed steps only and you can only program cv1-4.
55020 Massoth version has more programmable CV's and can do parallel.
55021 depending on revision can do 28 speed steps (smoother running with the MTS III and Navigator) but when placed on the MTS II system will not run correct.

55027 is 14 or 28 speed steps and latest version would do 128 steps which MTS can not do.

Important ....Indidcator of wrong speed step set is lights do not work properly.
Central station and decoder are not the same.
LGB is always 14 speed steps for the central station, but the Navigator can dso 28 steps on the MTS III system.

Why is some of this important... Marklin is shipping some engines set to 28 speed steps and these do not run properly on the MTS systems until the decoder CV29 is set to 14 speed steps!!! I had to reprogram 3 new engines for friends to correct this and one had DC turned off and was sent to a DC only customer.


----------



## Jerrys-RR (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi Dan,

I have the 55045 and instructions but I've never used it (I did not realize it could program decoders). All my locos are pre-Marklin so at least that should not be a problem.

I may still have a PC with a serial port and if not I have a Garmin serial/USB adapter so I will try that.

Many thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Just make sure you have the latest software esp. for the 55027 decoders and on board decoders if you have any of these.

MTS V_6.004 is the latest I found. 27,089 kb is the file size. (27mb).


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

It is now 3 1/2 years later and when I googled information on MTS it brought me back to this old topic that I had started on MLS.

Unfortunately I am still back where I was 3 1/2 years ago but with this information I should be able to proceed finally. 

Thanks Dan


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Jerry - Are you still having problems with programming the CVs on your loco's decoders or have you figured it out? I use the Massoth and Piko (made by Massoth) for my layouts. I'm familiar with the Massoth Navigator settings but not the LGB Central Station III, but I believe it's made by Massoth. 
Tom


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

While Massoth made most of the LGB electronics, they had to program the decoder firmware to LGB MTS specs. Also note that the MTS I was made by LENZ as was the first run of 55020 decoders and these decoders had the LENZ logo embedded in copper etch.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

LGB333$$$$ said:


> Jerry - Are you still having problems with programming the CVs on your loco's decoders or have you figured it out? I use the Massoth and Piko (made by Massoth) for my layouts. I'm familiar with the Massoth Navigator settings but not the LGB Central Station III, but I believe it's made by Massoth.
> Tom


Hi Tom,

I have LGB Central Stations 1 & 3 plus LGB Loco & Universal Remotes (P) and Massoth 1210Z Central Station & Navigators but there is a problem with the 1210Z which I am about to ship to Massoth for repairs. The decoders are all LGB or Massoth.

I have decided to hold off on doing anything until I can get the 1210Z shipped to and repaired by Massoth after which I will start over trying to sort everything out. I might as well do it all with the 1210Z and Navigators. With 50+ LGB locos & decoders to program, the 1210Z & Navigators should be a lot easier to work with.

Unfortunately I waited too many years and let some of these problems accumulate without realizing it was happening.

Dan has been helpful with some F7 decoder problems.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

This is just a bump to refresh my memory of my previous topic.

Jerry


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Jerry McColgan said:


> This is just a bump to refresh my memory of my previous topic.
> 
> Jerry


Okay, did you get the Massoth 1210z DCC system back and now in good operating condition? Are you still having problems programming LGB locomotives with either Massoth or LGB DCC sound decoders installed? Marklin started installing their own MSD3 mfx/dcc/analog sound decoder starting in 2014 with its mtc27 29-pin decoders. I can give you some suggestions on Reading and Writing the CVs if you're still having issues.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Thomas,

It has been close to 7 years since I began this topic and I have had medical issues etc. that have drawn me away from the trains including not being able to manage the stairs to the layouts.

I now see the trains as sort of mental and physical therapy but with an understanding that if some issues (such as loss of balance) return, I may have to stop everything again.

I am just now getting the layouts running again with track power and MTS etc. is on temporary hold.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Jerry McColgan said:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> It has been close to 7 years since I began this topic and I have had medical issues etc. that have drawn me away from the trains including not being able to manage the stairs to the layouts.
> 
> ...


Hello Jerry, our G scale hobby can certainly provide good physical and mental therapy. I have both the Massoth and the LGB Programming Modules available if you want to buy one. 

But you don't need them.......your Massoth 1210z DCC Central Station has a great Programming Track function you can use with your Navigator to Read and Write all your LGB locomotives with Massoth and LGB decoders installed. You'll need to understand how to Read and Write CVs with the Navigator, and it's a different screen process depending upon whether you have the older Navigator with the 955MHz frequency or the current 2.4GHz Navigator. I have documented the steps to use for both that I share with my customers. I have also documented the process with screen shots to use to set up a new locomotive on your programming track Writing the Address, Speed Steps, Loco Name, Picture, using the 2.4GHz Navigator. Email me and I'll send you the Read and Write protocols for your Navigator. 

You can also upgrade your Navigator to the more reliable wireless 2.4GHz version by buying the Massoth Upgrade Kit that I sell and listed on my Website. It contains a 2.4GHz transmitter board to replace the older board in the Navigator (easy install) and comes with a new 2.4GHz Receiver. There are a lot of steps required, however, to upgrade the firmware of your Navigator, the newly installed 2.4GHz transmitter board, and the brand new 2.4GHz Receiver. If a customer sends me their Navigator, I'll do the physical and software upgrade for them for a fee of $25 and then ship the upgraded 2.4GHz Navigator and new upgraded 2.4GHz Receiver back to them. 

The 2.4GHz Navigators have an improved Read and Write process on one screen instead of the older Navigators that used two different screens for Read and Write. The 2.4GHz version has the Read and Write all on one screen and after you Read or Write a CV, you only need to press M2, it clears the screen and you can enter another CV to either Read or Write........cool!. In fact, I just recently upgraded one of my Navigators to 2.4GHz and glad I did for the easier Read and Write feature. I'm retaining my other non-2.4GHz Navigator as is so I can use it to help customers needing technical assistance with that version.

My email address: [email protected]


----------

